# Solved: hdd in floppy bay



## DesperateDan (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi, I have dell dimension 2400 I want to put a second bigger hdd in, I don't have a spare bay, I don't use my floppy drive bay can I use the floppy bay for the second hdd


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

My opinion on this is that you can put an extra hard drive anywhere that it is not in the way of cables, that the IDE and power cables reach it and it NEEDS to be screwed in so it doesn't move. My concern is that the floppy bay has a hole in the case right there and that'll allow more dust into the case right at your hard drive.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

if the bay is unused then just mount it there.

if the bay has a floppy then remove it. mount
the hard drive inside the case, not sticking
out as a floppy.

if you don't have a space filler for the hole
because a floppy was there then make one.
duct tape works nice and comes in colors.
people make fillers from all kinds of materials.


----------



## DesperateDan (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks guys for the advice, I'll put it in the floppy bay I've never installed a hdd before I was thinking of 120 gb hdd how big of a partition should use for the OS I have winxp home. as you can tell I'm a novice.


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

if this is a 2nd hard drive, there is no reason to install an OS on this one.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My take is to reserve about 40gig for the system partition. I load all the applications with Windows on the same partition. I then create a second partition for data, I move My Documents to the data partition, and also my Favorites, and anything else that I can. Finally, I leave the rest of the disk as a work area for stuff like video processing, temporary file storage, etc.


----------



## DesperateDan (Aug 5, 2005)

the only thing I get confused with is making partitions I've read about installing a hdd I want to be able to do it right, is there a site that shows you step by step how to install hdd


----------

